# Has Anyone Seen This?



## 1love_emily (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/226969/lifetime-movies-to-be-fat-like-me

It's a Lifetime Movie about being fat in high school.

What do you think?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 19, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> http://www.hulu.com/watch/226969/lifetime-movies-to-be-fat-like-me
> 
> It's a Lifetime Movie about being fat in high school.
> 
> What do you think?



Is this the one about the thin girl who dons a fat suit for a school project "documentary?" If I remember correctly, she befriends the shy, outcast fat girl at the school and then there's a big reveal scene at a party.. the real fat girl feels betrayed, thin girl's boyfriend is repulsed/embarrassed, moral lesson supposedly learned by some. It's really, really lame. There's another Lifetime movie about a fat high school girl with Nikki Blonsky, it's pretty awful too, but had some redeeming moments.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 28, 2011)

Its an OK movie but who could afford a pro make up artist everyday?
The premise is good tho'.


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 1, 2011)

I have saw this one but it has been awhile.


----------



## LadyLeilaBombshell (May 5, 2011)

Yeah I've seen it. I've often thought it would be great if I could do the opposite. Wear a skinny suit and then flob out if it at the end and see the shock!


----------



## Tracii (May 8, 2011)

LadyLeilaBombshell said:


> Yeah I've seen it. I've often thought it would be great if I could do the opposite. Wear a skinny suit and then flob out if it at the end and see the shock!



Oh hell yeah that would be great!


----------

